# Starch-based Packing Peanuts: Safe or not?



## UGotAaronitis (May 4, 2010)

I read somewhere that Starch-based (not Styrofoam) packing peanuts are an extremely fun, free-range toy for rats and are completely safe for them.

I would love to let my ratties play with some but I just wanted to check the validity of this?

So...Yes or no?


----------



## smesyna (Nov 22, 2010)

I don't see how they'd be harmful if they are just made from cornstarch. Do you know if there are any other ingredients?


----------



## Spoonrat (Sep 23, 2010)

I've got some made from 100% potato starch which I use in a digging box during free-range. They dissolve in water so are completely safe and my rats have great fun with them!


----------

